# video camera or digital camera



## Gaurav (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I want to buy a good video camera or digital camera.

I am a total newbie (doesn't know anything about them till now) in this. Please suggest me some options and how should I choose between the two., price factor and which one to buy.

I will be using this device in my home functions (like birthdays, anniversaries and happy moments).

My budget is 20K max

So please help me choose.

Thanks


----------



## hackerzlab (Sep 6, 2010)

well budget?


----------

